# new plant?help to know name of this



## user367 (Dec 15, 2004)

http://israquarium.co.il/ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1436


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Aldrovanda vesiculosa_. Neat plant. I fed mine mosquito larvae with a baster.


----------

